# Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Η γνωστή ρήση έχει διάφορες εκδοχές, π.χ.
*Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, αλλά πρέπει και να το δείχνει.
Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν φτάνει να είναι τίμια, αλλά πρέπει και να φαίνεται τίμια.*

Στα αγγλικά:
*Caesar's wife must be above suspicion.*
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=&q="...avclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256&ie=UTF-8

Διάβασα προχτές στον Πρετεντέρη τη δική του εκδοχή της προέλευσης της ρήσης και μπερδεύτηκα λίγο:

Κάποτε, ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας αποφάσισε να χωρίσει τη γυναίκα του. Για λόγους προσωπικής στρατηγικής! Ήθελε να παντρευτεί την κόρη του Πομπήιου ώστε να διασφαλίσει μια συμμαχία μαζί του. Τι έκανε, λοιπόν; Έβαλε έναν άντρα να παρεισφρήσει στα γυναικεία δώματα του σπιτιού του. Κι αμέσως μετά υπέβαλε αίτηση διαζυγίου.

Η κυρία Καίσαρα, όμως, ήταν μια σοβαρή και αξιοπρεπέστατη γυναίκα. Αρνήθηκε όλες τις κατηγορίες και αποδείχθηκε η σκευωρία που είχε στηθεί εναντίον της. «Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα είναι τίμια», απεφάνθη το δικαστήριο.

Τότε, λοιπόν, ο μηχανορράφος Ιούλιος, έντρομος που έβλεπε να καταρρέει το σχέδιο της συμμαχίας µε τον Πομπήιο, αποφάσισε να ανεβάσει τον πήχυ. «Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, πρέπει και να φαίνεται», δήλωσε. Και επέμεινε στην αίτηση διαζυγίου... ​
Το διάβασε κάπου έτσι; Ή απλώς έτσι το θυμόταν;

Να πω ότι η ιστορία αφορά τη δεύτερη σύζυγο του Ιουλίου Καίσαρα, την *Πομπηία*, η οποία ήταν κόρη ενός Κόιντου Πομπήιου Ρούφου, ενώ ο γνωστός Πομπήιος, σύμμαχος αρχικά του Καίσαρα και ύστερα αντίπαλός του στον εμφύλιο, είχε παντρευτεί τη μοναχοκόρη του Καίσαρα, την Ιουλία. Αλλά δεν είναι το μοναδικό μπέρδεμα, οπότε καταφεύγω στον Πλούταρχο. Στον βίο του Καίσαρα διαβάζω:




Οὐ μὴν ἀπέβη τι ταραχῶδες ἀπ' αὐτῆς, ἀλλὰ καὶ τύχη τις ἄχαρις τῷ Καίσαρι συνηνέχθη περὶ τὸν οἶκον. Πόπλιος Κλώδιος ἦν ἀνὴρ γένει μὲν εὐπατρίδης καὶ πλούτῳ καὶ λόγῳ λαμπρός, ὕβρει δὲ καὶ θρασύτητι τῶν ἐπὶ βδελυρίᾳ περιβοήτων οὐδενὸς δεύτερος.
|However, there were no disturbances in consequence of Caesar's praetorship, but an unpleasant incident happened in his family. Publius Clodius was a man of patrician birth, and conspicuous for wealth and eloquence, but in insolence and effrontery he surpassed all the notorious scoundrels of his time. 
οὗτος ἤρα Πομπηΐας τῆς Καίσαρος γυναικός, οὐδ' αὐτῆς ἀκούσης, ἀλλὰ φυλακαί τε τῆς γυναικωνίτιδος ἀκριβεῖς ἦσαν, ἥ τε μήτηρ τοῦ Καίσαρος Αὐρηλία γυνὴ σώφρων περιέπουσα τὴν νύμφην ἀεὶ χαλεπὴν καὶ παρακεκινδυνευμένην αὐτοῖς ἐποίει τὴν ἔντευξιν.
|This man was in love with Pompeia the wife of Caesar, and she was not unwilling. But close watch was kept upon the women's apartments, and Aurelia, Caesar's mother, a woman of discretion, would never let the young wife out of her sight, and made it difficult and dangerous for the lovers to have an interview. 
Ἔστι δὲ Ῥωμαίοις θεὸς ἣν Ἀγαθὴν ὀνομάζουσιν, ὥσπερ Ἕλληνες Γυναικείαν, καὶ Φρύγες μὲν οἰκειούμενοι Μίδα μητέρα τοῦ βασιλέως γενέσθαι φασί, Ῥωμαῖοι δὲ νύμφην δρυάδα Φαύνῳ συνοικήσασαν, Ἕλληνες δὲ τῶν Διονύσου μητέρων τὴν ἄρρητον. ὅθεν ἀμπελίνοις τε τὰς σκηνὰς κλήμασιν ἑορτάζουσαι κατερέφουσι, καὶ δράκων ἱερὸς παρακαθίδρυται τῇ θεῷ κατὰ τὸν μῦθον. ἄνδρα δὲ προσελθεῖν οὐ θέμις οὐδ' ἐπὶ τῆς οἰκίας γενέσθαι τῶν ἱερῶν ὀργιαζομένων, αὐταὶ δὲ καθ' ἑαυτὰς αἱ γυναῖκες πολλὰ τοῖς Ὀρφικοῖς ὁμολογοῦντα δρᾶν λέγονται περὶ τὴν ἱερουργίαν
.|Now, the Romans have a goddess whom they call Bona, corresponding to the Greek Gynaeceia. The Phrygians claim this goddess as their own, and say that she was the mother of King Midas; the Romans say she was a Dryad nymph and the wife of Faunus; the Greeks that she was the unnameable one among the mothers of Dionysus. And this is the reason why the women cover their booths with vine-branches when they celebrate her festival, and why a sacred serpent is enthroned beside the goddess in conformity with the myth. It is not lawful for a man to attend the sacred ceremonies, nor even to be in the house when they are celebrated; but the women, apart by themselves, are said to perform many rites during their sacred service which are Orphic in their character.
ὅταν οὖν ὁ τῆς ἑορτῆς καθήκῃ χρόνος, **** ὑπατεύοντος ἢ στρατηγοῦντος ἀνδρός, αὐτὸς μὲν ἐξίσταται καὶ πᾶν τὸ ἄρρεν, ἡ δὲ γυνὴ τὴν οἰκίαν παραλαβοῦσα διακοσμεῖ. καὶ τὰ μέγιστα νύκτωρ τελεῖται, παιδιᾶς ἀναμεμειγμένης ταῖς παννυχίσι, καὶ μουσικῆς ἅμα πολλῆς παρούσης
.|Accordingly, when the time for the festival is at hand, the consul or praetor at whose house it is to be held goes away, and every male with him, while his wife takes possession of the premises and puts them in due array. The most important rites are celebrated by night, when mirth attends the revels, and much music, too, is heard.
Ταύτην τότε τὴν ἑορτὴν τῆς Πομπηΐας ἐπιτελούσης, ὁ Κλώδιος οὔπω γενειῶν, καὶ διὰ τοῦτο λήσειν οἰόμενος, ἐσθῆτα καὶ σκευὴν ψαλτρίας ἀναλαβὼν ἐχώρει, νέᾳ γυναικὶ τὴν ὄψιν ἐοικώς· καὶ ταῖς θύραις ἐπιτυχὼν ἀνεῳγμέναις, εἰσήχθη μὲν ἀδεῶς ὑπὸ τῆς συνειδυίας θεραπαινίδος, ἐκείνης δὲ προδραμούσης, ὡς τῇ Πομπηΐᾳ φράσειε, καὶ γενομένης διατριβῆς, περιμένειν μὲν ὅπου κατελείφθη τῷ Κλωδίῳ μὴ καρτεροῦντι, πλανωμένῳ δ' ἐν οἰκίᾳ μεγάλῃ καὶ περιφεύγοντι τὰ φῶτα προσπεσοῦσα τῆς Αὐρηλίας ἀκόλουθος, ὡς δὴ γυνὴ γυναῖκα παίζειν προὐκαλεῖτο, καὶ μὴ βουλόμενον εἰς τὸ μέσον εἷλκε, καὶ τίς ἐστι καὶ πόθεν ἐπυνθάνετο. τοῦ δὲ Κλωδίου φήσαντος Ἅβραν περιμένειν Πομπηΐας, αὐτὸ τοῦτο καλουμένην, καὶ τῇ φωνῇ γενομένου καταφανοῦς, ἡ μὲν ἀκόλουθος εὐθὺς ἀπεπήδησε κραυγῇ πρὸς τὰ φῶτα καὶ τὸν ὄχλον, ἄνδρα πεφωρακέναι βοῶσα, τῶν δὲ γυναικῶν διαπτοηθεισῶν, ἡ Αὐρηλία τὰ μὲν ὄργια τῆς θεοῦ κατέπαυσε καὶ συνεκάλυψεν, αὐτὴ δὲ τὰς θύρας ἀποκλεῖσαι κελεύσασα περιῄει τὴν οἰκίαν ὑπὸ λαμπάδων, ζητοῦσα τὸν Κλώδιον.
|At the time of which I speak, Pompeia was celebrating this festival, and Clodius, who was still beardless and on this account thought to pass unnoticed, assumed the dress and implements of a lute-girl and went to the house, looking like a young woman. He found the door open, and was brought in safely by the maid-servant there, who was in the secret; but after she had run on ahead to tell Pompeia and some time had elapsed, Clodius had not the patience to wait where he had been left, and so, as he was wandering about in the house (a large one) and trying to avoid the lights, an attendant of Aurelia came upon him and asked him to play with her, as one woman would another, and when he refused, she dragged him forward and asked who he was and whence he came. Clodius answered that he was waiting for Pompeia's Abra (this was the very name by which the maid was called), and his voice betrayed him. The attendant of Aurelia at once sprang away with a scream to the lights and the throng, crying out that she had caught a man. The women were panic-stricken, and Aurelia put a stop to the mystic rites of the goddess and covered up the emblems. Then she ordered the doors to be closed and went about the house with torches, searching for Clodius.
εὑρίσκεται δ' εἰς οἴκημα παιδίσκης ᾗ συνεισῆλθε καταπεφευ- γώς, καὶ γενόμενος φανερὸς ὑπὸ τῶν γυναικῶν ἐξελαύνεται διὰ τῶν θυρῶν. τὸ δὲ πρᾶγμα καὶ νυκτὸς εὐθὺς αἱ γυναῖκες ἀπιοῦσαι τοῖς αὑτῶν ἔφραζον ἀνδράσι, καὶ μεθ' ἡμέραν ἐχώρει διὰ τῆς πόλεως λόγος, ὡς ἀθέσμοις ἐπικεχειρηκότος τοῦ Κλωδίου καὶ δίκην οὐ τοῖς ὑβρισμένοις μόνον, ἀλλὰ καὶ τῇ πόλει καὶ τοῖς θεοῖς ὀφείλοντος
.|He was found where he had taken refuge, in the chamber of the girl who had let him into the house; and when they saw who he was, the women drove him out of doors. Then at once, and in the night, they went off and told the matter to their husbands, and when day came a report spread through the city that Clodius had committed sacrilege and owed satisfaction, not only to those whom he had insulted, but also to the city and to the gods.
Ἐγράψατο μὲν οὖν τὸν Κλώδιον εἷς τῶν δημάρχων ἀσεβείας, καὶ συνέστησαν ἐπ' αὐτὸν οἱ δυνατώτατοι τῶν ἀπὸ τῆς βουλῆς, ἄλλας τε δεινὰς ἀσελγείας καταμαρτυροῦντες, καὶ μοιχείαν ἀδελφῆς ἣ Λευκούλλῳ συνῳκήκει. πρὸς δὲ τὰς τούτων σπουδὰς ὁ δῆμος ἀντιτάξας ἑαυτὸν ἤμυνε τῷ Κλωδίῳ καὶ μέγα πρὸς τοὺς δικαστὰς ὄφελος ἦν, ἐκπεπληγμένους καὶ δεδοικότας τὸ πλῆθος. ὁ δὲ Καῖσαρ ἀπεπέμψατο μὲν εὐθὺς τὴν Πομπηΐαν, μάρτυς δὲ πρὸς τὴν δίκην κληθείς, οὐδὲν ἔφη τῶν λεγομένων κατὰ τοῦ Κλωδίου γιγνώσκειν. ὡς δὲ τοῦ λόγου παραδόξου φανέντος ὁ κατήγορος ἠρώτησε “πῶς οὖν ἀπεπέμψω τὴν γυναῖκα;” “ὅτι” ἔφη “τὴν ἐμὴν ἠξίουν μηδ' ὑπονοηθῆναι.”
|Accordingly, one of the tribunes of the people indicted Clodius for sacrilege, and the most influential senators leagued themselves together and bore witness against him that, among other shocking abominations, he had committed adultery with his sister, who was the wife of Lucullus. But against the eager efforts of these men the people arrayed themselves in defence of Clodius, and were of great assistance to him with the jurors in the case, who were terror-stricken and afraid of the multitude. Caesar divorced Pompeia at once, but when he was summoned to testify at the trial, he said he knew nothing about the matters with which Clodius was charged. His statement appeared strange, and the prosecutor therefore asked, "Why, then, didst thou divorce thy wife?" "Because," said Caesar, "I thought my wife ought not even to be under suspicion." 
ταῦθ' οἱ μὲν οὕτω φρονοῦντα τὸν Καίσαρα λέγουσιν εἰπεῖν, οἱ δὲ τῷ δήμῳ χαριζόμενον, ὡρμημένῳ σῴζειν τὸν Κλώδιον. ἀποφεύγει δ' οὖν τὸ ἔγκλημα, τῶν πλεί-στων δικαστῶν συγκεχυμένοις τοῖς γράμμασι τὰς γνώμας ἀποδόντων, ὅπως μήτε παρακινδυνεύσωσιν ἐν τοῖς πολλοῖς καταψηφισάμενοι, μήτ' ἀπολύσαντες ἀδοξήσωσι παρὰ τοῖς ἀρίστοις.
|Some say that Caesar made this deposition honestly; but according to others it was made to gratify the people, who were determined to rescue Clodius. At any rate, Clodius was acquitted of the charge, the majority of the jurors giving their verdicts in illegible writing, in order that they might neither risk their lives with the populace by condemning him, nor get a bad name among the nobility by acquitting him.(Αν σας βρίσκεται πρόχειρη κάποια ελληνική μετάφραση να μην ψάχνω...)

Στον βίο του Κικέρωνα (29) καταλήγει:


ὁ μέντοι Καῖσαρ οὐ καταμαρτύρησε κληθεὶς ἐπὶ τὸν Κλώδιον, οὐδ' ἔφη μοιχείαν κατεγνωκέναι τῆς γυναικός, ἀφεικέναι δ' αὐτὴν ὅτι τὸν Καίσαρος ἔδει γάμον οὐ πράξεως αἰσχρᾶς μόνον, ἀλλὰ καὶ φήμης καθαρὸν εἶναι.
| Caesar, however, when summoned as a witness, gave no testimony against Clodius, but said that he had put her away because Caesar's wife must be free not only from shameful conduct, but even from shameful report.
Ο Σουητώνιος πάλι γράφει: 
When summoned as a witness against Publius Clodius, the paramour of his wife Pompeia, charged on the same count with sacrilege, Caesar declared that he had no evidence, although both his mother Aurelia and his sister Julia had given the same jurors a faithful account of the whole affair; and on being asked why it was then that he had put away his wife, he replied: "Because I maintain that the members of my family should be free from suspicion, as well as from accusation." ​
Δεν ξέρω ωστόσο από πότε και από ποιους έχουμε τις σύγχρονες εκδοχές «η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα κ.λπ.».


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*η γυναίκα του καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, πρέπει και να φαίνεται*, για δημόσιο πρόσωπο που οφείλει να είναι όχι μόνο ουσιαστικά αλλά και τυπικά εντάξει.

Υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το πεζό αρχικό του _καίσαρα_. Όταν το λέμε, εννοούμε κάθε Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα και αδιαφορούμε κατά πόσο το γνωμικό στην προέλευσή του έχει τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα;

Διαφέρουν τα πράγματα με το άλλο γνωμικό, που λέει «τα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι». Στο ΛΚΝ:
*τα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι*, για να δηλώσουμε ότι πρέπει να αποδίδονται στον καθένα ακριβοδίκαια οι ευθύνες που του αναλογούν.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*τα τού καίσαρος τω καίσαρι* (Ἀπόδοτε οὖν τὰ Καίσαρος Καίσαρι καὶ τὰ τοῦ Θεοῦ τῷ Θεῷ, Κ.Δ. Ματθ. 22, 21) για την ανάγκη να αποδίδεται στον καθένα αυτό που πρέπει, αυτό που του οφείλεται, που του αρμόζει.

Εδώ θα συμφωνήσουμε όλοι ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε κεφαλαίο αρχικό κι ας υπήρχε στους Ευαγγελιστές.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο ΛΚΝ:
> *η γυναίκα του καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, πρέπει και να φαίνεται*, για δημόσιο πρόσωπο που οφείλει να είναι όχι μόνο ουσιαστικά αλλά και τυπικά εντάξει.
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το πεζό αρχικό του _καίσαρα_. Όταν το λέμε, εννοούμε κάθε Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα και αδιαφορούμε κατά πόσο το γνωμικό στην προέλευσή του έχει τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα;


Είμαι της άποψης πως εννοούμε κάθε δημόσιο πρόσωπο (δηλ. κάνουμε κάτι σαν συνεκδοχική χρήση τής λ. _καίσαρας_), επομένως μια χαρά είναι το πεζό αρχικό.

ΥΓ Τώρα πρέπει εσύ να πεις αν στη _σαλάτα σίζαρ_ θα βάλεις κεφαλαίο, επειδή έχει επίσης στην προέλευσή της κύριο όνομα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Είμαι της άποψης πως εννοούμε κάθε δημόσιο πρόσωπο (δηλ. κάνουμε κάτι σαν συνεκδοχική χρήση τής λ. _καίσαρας_), επομένως μια χαρά είναι το πεζό αρχικό.


Θέλω να συμφωνήσω, αλλά με το παρακάτω σκεπτικό: Η λέξη _καίσαρας_ έχει δύο σημασίες: ή είναι Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας (_καίσαρας_) ή είναι ο Γάιος Ιούλιος (_Καίσαρας_). (Θεώρησε ότι η τρίτη σημασία, «μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός ηγέτη που κυβερνά απολυταρχικά», δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ.) Όταν γράφεται με μικρό, δεν μου δίνει τη σημασία του οποιουδήποτε δημόσιου προσώπου, αλλά του Ρωμαίου αυτοκράτορα. Από την άλλη, δεν έχω σοβαρή αντίρρηση να κυκλοφορεί η έκφραση με τη σημασία «η γυναίκα του αυτοκράτορα κ.λπ.». Οπότε η αρχική μου ενόχληση οφείλεται περισσότερο στο ότι ελάχιστες φορές το έχω δει γραμμένο με πεζό στην έκφραση.




Zazula said:


> Τώρα πρέπει εσύ να πεις αν στη _σαλάτα σίζαρ_ θα βάλεις κεφαλαίο, επειδή έχει επίσης στην προέλευσή της κύριο όνομα.


Αυτό το γράφω όπως το ναπολεόν με μανιτάρια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Επιτρέπεται, ελπίζω, να αντιγράψω το σημερινό κείμενο του Σπύρου Σεραφείμ από το Protagon.gr:

*Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα*

«Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, πρέπει και να φαίνεται», επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά, εσχάτως, για τη διαφάνεια που προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί στην πολιτική σκηνή της χώρας. Η φράση έχει ιστορία πίσω της...

Σίγουρα, θα το έχετε ακούσει κι εσείς, σε διάφορες βερσιόν: «Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν αρκεί / δε φτάνει να είναι τίμια, αλλά πρέπει και να το δείχνει / και να φαίνεται τίμια. Προσθέστε την αγγλική “Caesar's wife must be above suspicion”, αλλά και τη γαλλική «La femme de César ne doit pas être soupçonnée». Μπιεν;

Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας, δια λόγους στρατηγικής παύλα συμμαχίας λένε, θέλησε να χωρίσει τη —δεύτερη, κατά σειρά— γυναίκα του (Πομπηία Σύλλα) και να παντρευτεί τη θυγατέρα τού Πομπήιου. Απλά, όμορφα κι ανθρώπινα, το «έστησε»: Έβαλε έναν νέο κι όμορφο άντρα να μπει στα γυναικεία δώματα του παλατιού και να «πλέξει» την ιστορία, ότι η γυναίκα του τάχα τον απατούσε. 

Η Πομπηία, λοιπόν, ανυποψίαστη, ετοίμασε μια σεπτή θρησκευτική τελετή μόνο για γυναίκες — ένα ladies night στο εντελώς σεμνό του. Ο νεαρός, ονόματι Πόπλιος, ήταν ήδη τρελά ερωτευμένος με την Πομπηία, οπότε ο ρόλος που του ανατέθηκε από τον Καίσαρα ήταν ό,τι περίμενε. Η Αυρηλία, όμως, του Καίσαρα η μάνα, τον ανακάλυψε ότι είχε μπει λάθρα στο ανάκτορο. Βλέπετε ο νεαρός είχε μεταμφιεστεί σε... ψάλτρια της τελετής και έγινε αμέσως αντιληπτός από τη μητέρα-σκύλο του σπιτιού. Μα, ψάλτρια; Έλεος.

Ε, αφού τον έπιασε η κακιά πεθερά, αυτό ήταν αρκετό για να υποβληθεί αίτηση διαζυγίου από τον θιγμένο σύζυγο. Η δίκη έγινε, η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα —λογικό, αφού δεν ήξερε τίποτε, σκευωρία ήτο— αρνήθηκε τα πάντα και η έδρα απεφάνθη ότι «η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα είναι τίμια». Ο Καίσαρας, όμως, ένα level πιο πάνω, απεφάνθη κι εκείνος: «Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια, κύριοι. Πρέπει και να φαίνεται» — για να ακολουθήσει χάι φάιβ με Συγκλητικούς.

Έπειτα από αυτό το ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα το ζευγάρι χώρισε — αλλά υπάρχει κι άλλη εκδοχή για τη γνωστή έκφραση. Μπορεί, λοιπόν, να επήλθε το διαζύγιο, όμως εκκρεμούσε κι άλλη δίκη, αφού ο νεαρός που του άρεσε η Πομπηία, έπρεπε να καθίσει στο σκαμνί, για ασέβεια (πώς-μπαίνεις-κύριος-στα-ξένα-παλάτια;). Κατά την ακροαματική διαδικασία, λοιπόν, όλως παραδόξως, ρε παιδί μου, ο μέγας Καίσαρας δεν είχε να προσάψει κάτι στον milf hunter. «Και γιατί, ρε μεγάλε, τη χώρισες;» διερωτήθηκε προς τον Ιούλιο ο δικαστής. «Ότι την εμήν ηξίουν μηδ’ υπονοηθήναι», είπε ο Σίζαρ, τύπου «αξιώνω από τη γυναίκα μου να μην προκαλεί ούτε υποψίες» — βοηθήστε για μια καλύτερη απόδοση, ευχαριστώ.

Αυτή είναι, λοιπόν, σε ελάχιστες γραμμές, η ιστορία της εν λόγω φράσης που έμεινε στην Ιστορία — μαζί με το “veni vidi vici”, του ιδίου. Αλλά τι τα θες; Η γυναίκα του κάθε Καίσαρα, πλέον, στον σύγχρονο δημόσιο βίο, ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για το φαίνεσθαι της τιμιότητας και όχι για το αν είναι, όντως, τιμία. Τα του Καίσαρος, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2013)

Αναμφίβολα, θα σκέφτηκε πριν τη χωρίσει: _alea iacta est_...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

... και διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναμφίβολα, θα σκέφτηκε πριν τη χωρίσει: _alea iacta est_...


Και όχι «Ήλθον, είδον και απήλθον» γιατί δεν είναι δικό του:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5526-Ήλθον-είδον-και-απήλθον


----------

